# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.23.01. Repair IMEI solution for Huawei Smartphones introduced

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.23.01 is out!*   Another generous gift for all Smart-Clip2 users!
Officially released *IMEI repair* feature (without rooting) for the following  *Huawei* smartphones from *CUN / LUA / LYO / TAG / TIT* group:  *♦ Y3 II
♦ Y5II
♦ Y6 Elite / Y6II compact / Y6 Pro
♦ CUN-L01 / CUN-L02 / CUN-L03 / CUN-L21 / CUN-L22 / CUN-L23 /  
CUN-L33 / CUN-U29 / CUN-TL00 / CUN-AL00
♦ LUA-L01 / LUA-L02 / LUA-L03 / LUA-L13 / LUA-L21 / LUA-L22 / LUA-L23 / 
LUA-L23 / LUA-U02 / LUA-U03 / LUA-U22 / LUA-U23
♦ LYO-L01 / LYO-L02 / LYO-L21
♦ TAG-L01 / TAG-L03 / TAG-L13 / TAG-L21 / TAG-L22 / TAG-L23 / 
TAG-L32 / TAG-AL00
♦ TIT-AL00 / TIT-CL00 / TIT-CL10 / TIT-L01 / TIT-TL00 / TIT-U02
♦ P8 LITE SMART
♦ Enjoy 5 / Enjoy 5S / Eco
♦ Honor 4C Pro
♦ Honor 5A / Honor 5 / Honor 5 Play
♦ Holly 2 Plus / Honor Holly 2 Plus
♦ GR3*  ♦ Use الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] for servicing. 
♦ Browse to find all supported Huawei devices and features الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

